# smba als PDC



## mc_gyver (21. August 2003)

Hi Leute ich bin eingentlich ein absoluter linux neuling, hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen, lol.

Ich habe also versucht einen PDC einzurichten nach einem Artikel in einer Zeitschrift. Ich habe die smb.conf konfiguriert benutzer angelegt und so. Der fileServer funtzt auch. Mein Problem ist nun wenn ich unter Windows mich in einer Dpmain anmelden will, sagt es das es meine domain net finden konnte. Ich denke persönlich das es an derregistrierung meines Rechner leigt. Den muss ich doch auch erst in die /etc/passwd eintragen richtig? Ich ahbe da also meinen Windows-PC namen eingetragen (main_pc$:x:400:400:main_pc:/dev/null:/bin/false) danach habe ich gelsen das ich jetzt noch samba sagen muss das ich da was eingetragen habe. Das sollte ich mit "smbclient -m -a main_pc" machen. dies klappt jedoch nicht. Er zeigt mir nur verschiedene andere Optionen der Funktion an. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was ich noch probieren kann?
Auch so pings gehen alle durch. Putty arbeitet auch. Allerdings kann ich nicht die namen anpingen. Ich denke ich muss noch ein dns server einrichten. Aber wenn ich die ip statt meinen Rechner-Namen in Samba eingebe klappt es trotzdem nicht.

 mc


----------



## xloouch (21. August 2003)

hast du es schon mal mit einen $ vor dem namen deines PC's probiert?
also 
smbclient -m -a $main_pc

?


----------



## mc_gyver (21. August 2003)

*einen Schritt weiter*

Also das $ muss nach meinem Wissen nach dem namen stehen, jedenfalls hat es so net geklappt, aber trotzdem danke!
Die Lösiung ist evt. so weit ich das jetzt überscheuen kann, das "nmb" nicht gestartet war!
jetzt findet er die Domain und will ein Passwort. Also bin ich schon mal weiter. (-:
Welchen benutzer will er nun? Und welches Passwort? Bis jetzt komme ich noch nicht endgültig rauf, er gibt mir immer Fehlermeldugen. Evt. liegt es auch an dem login-script welches ich in der smb.conf angeben hab, wie muss den das ausehen (die batch datei)? Und wozu ist die?

Letzte Frage für heute..  stimmt es das ich mit Samba keinen Windows-Server emulieren kann? Und immer einem im netz brauche um Domais richtig typisch zu betreiben?

rießigen Dank mfG mc_gyver


----------



## mc_gyver (21. August 2003)

also die Fehlermeldung die ich jetzt bekomme ist
"zugriff verweigert" ->es ist mir also nicht möglich mich einzuloggen!
In der smb--log steht keine eintrag dazu!

 bjoern


----------

